# Mobile Delta 13 miles Wide



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This is a good read for you Alabama River guys like myself.
http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2016/01/alabama_river_crests_at_25_yea.html


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It would be cool if the grass would come back after this...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> It would be cool if the grass would come back after this...


Are there any boat launches still open over there?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Shoot there's about 50 extra ramps right now.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You should still be able to launch at Lower Bryants, bout a mile or so north of Live Oak landing. You can forget about Cliffs unless you dont mind getting wet.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Shoot there's about 50 extra ramps right now.


I can probably launch from Bass Pro Shops parking lot


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just Imagine all the extra fish the river will be stocked with after the flood takes everyone's fish from their private ponds and moves them into the river.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> I can probably launch from Bass Pro Shops parking lot


Too high right there. 2 miles down the road just right. I launched in the middle of the dirt road at my place the other day.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Just Imagine all the extra fish the river will be stocked with after the flood takes everyone's fish from their private ponds and moves them into the river.


That's gonna happen. Happened in 1990. The conecuh is gonna benefit greatly, especially above Gantt.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> That's gonna happen. Happened in 1990. The conecuh is gonna benefit greatly, especially above Gantt.


I know of at-least 6 ponds that have been heavily stocked with channel cats on Escambia River that went under water. Im almost certain those fish left the ponds and are now in the river.


----------



## Geaux Red (Jul 3, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> It would be cool if the grass would come back after this...


I too, hope the grass comes back....

Hope we see it this summer!


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> It would be cool if the grass would come back after this...


I hear about how back in the old days how good the bream fishing used to be when the grass was in some of the lakes off Tensaw. Maybe it will come back so I can get in on some of that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

When all that grass was here, everyone on the river bitched about it including me. The whole time we were fussing, we were catching fish. When the grass left a large majority of the fish disappeared also. It's true that sometimes you don't know what you have until it's gone.

I can remember a lot of days with 100+ fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> When all that grass was here, everyone on the river bitched about it including me. The whole time we were fussing, we were catching fish. When the grass left a large majority of the fish disappeared also. It's true that sometimes you don't know what you have until it's gone.
> 
> I can remember a lot of days with 100+ fish.


Some of my best flathead trips have come from the delta. I fished 3 nights in a row that produced 400+ pounds each night on rod n reel. Landing multiple fish 30+ pounds. What a fishery, I hope it remains that away. Up around Dixie Landing where I used to fish has been beat the hell down to nearly nothing.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

My camps right above Dixie Landing. I wouldn't call it beat to hell by any means. I catch all I want. Most everybody up that way is bass fishing these days. Been that way for several years now.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Steve why you want to fish on that ole beat up ass river?:laughing:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

It's all I got! Plus I turned olé Moby loose down there too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> When all that grass was here, everyone on the river bitched about it including me. The whole time we were fussing, we were catching fish. When the grass left a large majority of the fish disappeared also. It's true that sometimes you don't know what you have until it's gone.
> 
> I can remember a lot of days with 100+ fish.


Just to clarify, I was talking about bream....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatCrusher said:


> It's all I got! Plus I turned olé Moby loose down there too.


I'll be up there trying to find him when summer comes back around.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> It's all I got! Plus I turned olé Moby loose down there too.


You are probably right. It’s been about 5 years since I’ve been up there. I grew up watching and helping gramps and pops run lines, boxes and nets all up through them waters. We would pull them hoop nets in with hundreds of pounds in each net with dozens of nets to pull. They ran them year round; I would help during summer vacations. Pops is gone, gramps is going on 85 now and he still to this day tells me the fishing isn’t what it was. It’s been nearly 20 years since they were in the game, surely its rebounded.

That 60 foot hole at the landing there is where gramps got his 118 pound blue. Go in Dixie landing and you will see a black n white photo- that’s my pops Glen Turner with a monster blue he caught from that stretch. Pushing over 120 pounds if I remember correctly

The amount of catfish we culled from them waters bought houses, cars, land, boats and put kids through college. That’s kind of why I have a soft heart for catfish these days. Maybe I feel a bit guilty. Then again times were different, that’s how people made their living. Hell I still make my living fishing, and probably always will.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> You are probably right. It’s been about 5 years since I’ve been up there. I grew up watching and helping gramps and pops run lines, boxes and nets all up through them waters. We would pull them hoop nets in with hundreds of pounds in each net with dozens of nets to pull. They ran them year round; I would help during summer vacations. Pops is gone, gramps is going on 85 now and he still to this day tells me the fishing isn’t what it was. It’s been nearly 20 years since they were in the game, surely its rebounded.
> 
> That 60 foot hole at the landing there is where gramps got his 118 pound blue. Go in Dixie landing and you will see a black n white photo- that’s my pops Glen Turner with a monster blue he caught from that stretch. Pushing over 120 pounds if I remember correctly
> 
> The amount of catfish we culled from them waters bought houses, cars, land, boats and put kids through college. That’s kind of why I have a soft heart for catfish these days. Maybe I feel a bit guilty. Then again times were different, that’s how people made their living. Hell I still make my living fishing, and probably always will.


Honestly I have been fishing this river for over 40 yrs and its been steady for me all these years. My best catches through the years came south of Montgomery. There's still allot of netters, but they mainly stay on the Tombigbee.


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone know if Live Oak Landing is accessible?


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

*look at this*

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=AERONET_Stennis.2016006.terra.250m


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

FlounderMan said:


> Anyone know if Live Oak Landing is accessible?


Go to Lower Bryants instead.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its a good thing I have plenty of boat maintenance to keep me busy.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Dixie Landing*

There is no Dixie Landing Cafe or building there ,just a pay box on a pole.It was torn down several months ago.Been fishing it for years and years. You are right, no catfish here,nothing to see here---move along now.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

firespan1 said:


> There is no Dixie Landing Cafe or building there ,just a pay box on a pole.It was torn down several months ago.Been fishing it for years and years. You are right, no catfish here,nothing to see here---move along now.


Exactly!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

firespan1 said:


> There is no Dixie Landing Cafe or building there ,just a pay box on a pole.It was torn down several months ago.Been fishing it for years and years. You are right, no catfish here,nothing to see here---move along now.


They are all yours.


----------

